
What Really Happened Aboard Air France 447 - colinprince
http://www.popularmechanics.com/print-this/what-really-happened-aboard-air-france-447-6611877?page=all
======
tokenadult
Already on front page of Hacker News:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3327202>

Apparently the duplicate submission detector didn't match the noncanonical
form of the URL you submitted with the previous submission.

